# What are the Pros and Cons of implanting



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I just picked up a couple of 2 week old holstein bulls this weekend and the topic of implanting came up when for when I castrate. I am trying find out more about it since part of the reason for raising my own beef is to get away from the added "unnatural" stuff that is being added nowadays. What will happen if I don't implant? I'm just looking for opinions and experiance here.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Nothing will happen if you don't implant. If you want to maximize your rate of gain, then you may want to implant. For personal use, not much difference, you may just need a few more pounds of feed.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

what are you going to implant them with and why? (really showing my ignorance here I suspect)


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

testosterone(sp)


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

okay.....
But I'm afraid I still don't get it. Don't you castrate them to keep them from having so much testosterone and being bulls? Why would you then implant something to put it back? Wouldn't it make more sense to leave them intact as bulls then?


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

That is closer to the question that I was asking than I actually asked. I was thinking castrating redused aggression, I didn't even think of the fact you end up adding it back.:stars:


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks~ I hope someone who knows the answer shows up. I didn't know there was such a thing as an implant~ but now that I'd know I'd like to hear what the pros and cons are too.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Implants are used to boost growth. We personally do not use them, however I have not problem with using them

Here is some really good info on implants and implanting.
http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/B1302.htm


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

It's chemicals my goodness, that's the reason folks enjoy home grown beef. Naturally grown, no hormones, just clean animal. Here's an example:
This product is a slow release anabolic agent containing trenbolone acetate which increases rate of weight gain and improves feed efficiency in growing finishing feedlot heifers. This product is to be used in feedlot heifers only during approximately the last 63 days prior to slaughter. Each dose of Component T-H contains a total of 200 mg trembolone acetate a pure steroid hormone. Component T-H is the bioequivalent to finaplix H.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you don't implant them, they will eat grass and good grain and get fat and then you can butcher them. 
The implants are used for feed lot cattle to make them get big faster from what I understand. I thought they were implanted with estrogen, to make them gain weight faster, didn't know it was testosterone, that seems counter productive.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Over here they are called HGP - hormonal growth promotant - and I categorically would not touch them whichever way I farmed. Topside summed it up nicely.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

I use it on the calves I sell at market as feeders. Make sure you get ones rated for calves if you choose to.

I do not use it on my direct sales or personal use beef. 

They do gain about 10-15% faster, and the implant is only $1 per head (gun to implant the ear is about $25). 

As a business move, it is smart, as a marketing tool to retail buyers, it will hurt you.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Travlnusa, why do you expect other people to eat something with HGP in it when you don't, or won't, eat it yourself. I will not sell anything off my farm no matter what age it is, that I would not be prepared to eat myself either now or eventually. 

Pumping something up to be better than it is might be a smart business move in the short term but smart business moves have this nasty habit of coming back to bite people in the bum - as most immoral moves do.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

Implants are not a good choice to use regardless of your reasons.Chemical implants are not the same as the testosterone that is removed by castration, regardless of what the fda or person who uses them says, It is NOT good business, it is cheating & a perfect example of GREED, using them to make a few extra bucks at sale is about the worst thing a farmer can do, & it amazes me that you can call yourself a farmer, Ronnie you put it right, how can you expect others to injest something that you wont use yourself?, travlnusa it is the lowest form of business there is. & the main reason why this country is in the shape it is in now, because people of low morals & not caring about what happens to others want to make the most money they can as fast as possible. it's just disgusting in my opinion.
TO answer the question of "is it putting back into the animal the same thing you remove to make easier to get along with?", Bovine are large animals, regardless of how they are treated they can be dangerous & should be treated as such at ALL times, a bull has no more of a chance of killing you then a steer does, if treated properly & respected at all times.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Remember the Seinfeld episode with the "Brossiere&#8221; man&#8217;s bra....


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We used Ralgro which is a pellet injected under the skin. 
With the small amount of stuff used and the length of time in an animal I would and have eaten plenty of implanted animals.
The marketing by the grass fed, free range, organic, all natural crowds has pushed everything to the evil side of the board. You would be hard pressed to find any difference between the two other than anecdotal stories .......

If you've ever been to an ag related business during an open house and had some of somebodies 4H cow for lunch, chances are you had implanted cow.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

With out geting into a philisofical(sp) I am right, you are wrong discussion I want to thank everyone for the info. I think part of the question was left unanswered.....Why castrate then? I have had my thoughts justified and I am not going to implant. I believe that there is a chance that the implants have a residual effect and the thought of risking it to take a months worth of growth of is not worth it. I think that the addition of chemicals that are not allways needed like worming to prevent the "chance" of worms (I do understand that it is needed in some instances) and things like overbreeding to get the perfect meat of dairy cow, or the largest breast on a turkey is why so many animals require the additional meds to keep them alive, let alone proffitable. I do agree with the fact that it is greed and in my opinion lazyness that has led us to the point that we are at with our overmedicated society.

Sorry for the small rant at the end.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

As for castrating bulls, I would never try to grow intact bulls unless they were for breeding stock. Dairy breed bulls expecially are dangerous. Sure, a 1000 lb steer can run over you and hurt you, but, he probably will not deliberately try to kill you, bulls will, and have done so. Also bulls will fight with each other. An intact bull is no-ways the same critter as a steer, on implants or not. Implants and the use of, is a whole nother discussion and I am going to stay clear of that, because I doubt anyone will change their opinion on anything I could say.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, this is like being in GC. 

Why do I implant my market calves when I wont my own? Because I want to make as much profit per head as I can.

People have every right to buy, or not buy, any product on the face of the earth. There are those at the auction barns who will not bid on implanted calves, and those who will bid higher. Each making their own choice. 

I am the lowest form of business??? Well, I guess there is nowhere else to go but up from here.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Some will wear the "Brossiere" and some just won't...It's a personal choice I guess...Too funny TRAVLNUSA....Topside


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

It was the mansiere and the bro.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sammy, you know your Jerry...Enjoy the weekend...Topside


----------

